# .class Dateien per Doppelklick ausführen



## frager (12. Mai 2004)

Ich hab mich schon immer darüber geärgert, dass man die .class Dateien nicht direkt im Explorer ausführen kann. Nun habe ich selbst ein Programm geschrieben (mit VC++) das das macht. Ich weiß nicht ob es ähnliche Programme gibt (hoffe nicht), darum wollte ich fragen, ob ich dieses Programm hier posten soll (oder evtl. den Quellcode).
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Mai 2004)

Sorry, aber das geht auch ohne zusätzliches Tool, indem man über alle Dateien mit der Endung CLASS mit der Java-VM verknüpft.


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2004)

Wie hast du das denn gemacht?
Ich habe das auch versucht aber ich hatte dabei 2 Probleme:
1) Beim Pfad wird bei mir immer die Endung .class angehängt, aber java.exe braucht den Dateinamen ohne endung
2) Wenn das Programm andere Dateien, die im gleichen Verzeichniss liegen, benutzt, dann kann es sie nicht finden, da anscheinend das Verzeichniss durchsucht wird in dem java.exe liegt.

Kannst du genauer erklären, wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Mai 2004)

Class Dateien führe ich wenn dann in der IDE aus.

Wenn ich ein Java Programm mit doppelklick starten will, pack ich das ganze in eine JAR diese lässt sich unter Windows mit doppelklick starten, ohne irgendetwas zu ändern


----------



## frager (13. Mai 2004)

Ja das hab ich auch so gemacht, aber die dateien immer wieder einzupacken, vor allem wenn man sie ständig verändert, ist mir zu umständlich. Wie gesagt, bei mir geht es jetzt auch mit doppelklick. Aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie der Dario das mit dem Verknüpfen gemacht hat (s.o)


----------



## Billie (13. Mai 2004)

Programm fertigstellen und dann erst packen wäre die Lösung.


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Du kannst dein "tolles" Programm ja schon mal hier posten.
Wer es sich runterladen möchte, der lädt es runter, wer nicht, der lässt es eben sein.
Ich hätte das Programm gerne


----------



## zeja (24. Juli 2009)

@Gast: Du hast dich ganz schön im Ton vergriffen. Anonym Leute anzupflaumen ist nicht die feine Art. Ich behalte es mir vor in Zukunft solche Einträge kommentarlos zu löschen.

Es ist schon richtig, dass es kein Programm für so etwas gibt.

Wenn du im Windows-Explorer auf einer class-Datei rechtsklick machst und auf Öffnen gehst, kannst du aber Java als Programm zu öffnen auswählen und dann den Haken bei "immer mit diesem Programm öffnen" setzen. Dann sollte es gehen eine Classdatei im folgenden per Doppelklick ausgeführt werden. Schön ist das aber nicht. Der normale Weg führt über ein Jar. Dies kann auch nur ein Klasse enthalten. Wenn diese im Meta-Inf als main-class eingetragen ist, wird sie per Doppelklick auf das Jar gestartet. Bei installiertem (sun) Java wird ein Jar auch mit Java assoziiert.


----------



## java123 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das auch mal probiert, also das Programm geändert mit dem .class Dateien ausgeführt werden und zwar auf java/jreXXX/bin/javaw.exe.
Danach die Klasse Foo erstellt

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Foo {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Blup");
	}
}
```
und dann auf einen Doppelklick auf die Foo.class gemacht und bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass die main class nicht gefunden wurde.





Wenn ich das Programm direkt von Eclipse aus starte, funktioniert es ohne Fehler. Ideen?


----------

